# Turtle Creek Report-Pics



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Went fishing with my buddy whose parents own turtle creek. Great family and a great friend. I can't say we got the walleyes but got lucky and speared a couple of fish in the marsh! HAHA  Lighten up fellas, we are just getting started 
























Tell me though, did I get your attention? BTW no one went out today and cold temps on the way with rain, not lookin good!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

well thats different how did they taste


----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)

What is that?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like a dog fish to me.


----------



## Brownsfan1024 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm with Jim, Looks like a Bowfin (Dogfish). Cool looking prehistoric fish. I have never tasted a 100 million year old fish.

Sean,
"Got to stop wishing, got to go fishin"
><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>¸. 
·´¯`·.¸. , . .·´¯`·.. ><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Why would you do that


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Look at the head on that thing...!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The one kid looks like he just **** his pants  or is about too


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

You're a sick puppy. You're right, but still....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I think he has


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> You're a sick puppy. You're right, but still....


I call em like I see em...then in the next pic Johnny is laughing at him.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> I call em like I see em...then in the next pic Johnny is laughing at him.


Don't make Johnny mad Kgone. I don't wanna see a RIP Kgone as his new signature. LOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol which pic ya talking about?? HaHa we'll see where this smack talk goes come may 12th


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am about 100% positive I seen the kid in the bottom pic fall into the sandusky river twice on monday.....only a handful of guys seen the first one...it was awesome.....second one was even better....EEVVERRYYOONNEEE seen it and started crackin up....he was only in about 1½' of water so it was funny lol

You go Johnny Fickert!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lol which pic ya talking about?? HaHa we'll see where this smack talk goes come may 12th


Your laughing at your buddy I was saying who looked like he just dropped a dooky in his draws. 

I'm not even talking smack just pointed out that your buddy face looks hilarious.

May 12th?


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Isn't the FLW that weekend? Maybe Jonny's fishing it?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm not not enough vacation this year!

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Your laughing at your buddy I was saying who looked like he just dropped a dooky in his draws.
> 
> I'm not even talking smack just pointed out that your buddy face looks hilarious.
> 
> May 12th?


Lol I know I was kiddin too man  It was a pretty funny day, that kid may be as goofy as me. 

And yes that is the flw tourney I figured you would be fishing it but I guess not lol that was a small bit of smack talk that is going to bite me in the a$$


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

You kids need girlfriends. It does make me laugh though.!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I think this is what everyone was hoping to see by reading this thread. These were 2 of the 3 man limits that we caught sunday evening out northwest of the reefs.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

King, its nice to finally see a softwater report!!!!!! were you guys jigging and what was hot for you guys?


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Good job....and thanx for a real fish - fishing report 
What's your time frame of "evening" ? 
Still looks pretty light out.

GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

We caught them on green and goold swedish pimples and blue and silver jiggin raps. We got started about 3:30 and were done at 6:30. We caught 3 right off the bat in 26fow then didnt catch anymore for like an he and then we moved in to 24fow and it was on. The bottom was real hard I think that had alot to do with it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

KingFisher89 said:


> We caught them on green and goold swedish pimples and blue and silver jiggin raps. We got started about 3:30 and were done at 6:30. We caught 3 right off the bat in 26fow then didnt catch anymore for like an he and then we moved in to 24fow and it was on. The bottom was real hard I think that had alot to do with it.


Anchored???


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

where did you launch out of ??


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

ya anchored and out of turtle creek


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Hopefully the n ne nw winds stop soon so there won't be the need to anchor. Good water clarity would be nice too!


----------

